# A few recent pictures+ new freezer!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Long day today... started at 9 am with a phone call from a woman that saw my add i posted back up at 4am this morning lol, she offered me two buckets of venison scrap for 10$ per 5 gallon bucket. They hold about 50lbs of meat per bucket, i was dumbfounded, and couldn't pass it up. So naturally we went in search of a freezer, and found one on craigslist for 125. 7 cubic feet, and only 3 years old WELL taken care of! today was a day of scores!

Here are a few pictures!



















Can i have some dad? Mom will hook me up!!

Here is the new freezer... the bag in there is a 5lb bag of venison.. once we finished it was lined completely with bags... 15 of them in all, between 5-8lbs each :becky:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We got to see little Waggles tonight, they love him, and we helped his new mom pick out a good martingale for mister back out of the collar all the time :lol:
he's doing very well, but i miss the little rat!!!!














Getting some zzzzz's in the sun inside since if it's just a hair too chilly... it's a no go...








Checking to see if mom is looking... he probably ate about 2lbs of Venison picking through it while we were bagging it up :lol: he even took one out of my GF's hand like "thanks mom that one looks just great!"








Tobi cleaning up the mess... I didn't notice the hand prints until i'd taken the pictures and washed up... it looks like we fed him a human :shocked: also.. you can see T'mans cardboard mess on the floor as well.. anything for a second of attention i suppose.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so jealous of your score! 

And Tobi is the cutest <3


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, that is great about the venison...Tobi will love it. About time you got some extra freezer space. Lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Wow, that is great about the venison...Tobi will love it. About time you got some extra freezer space. Lol


It's been a log time coming... this is the reason i bide my time... I've been looking for the perfect one for over 6 months :lol:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What abundance- congratulations on all of it! Your little guy looks pleased as well...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Tobi looks quite please that his Hoomans were able to come through BIG for him!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg.
I'm so jealous! You guys are freaking lucky! I bet Tobi thinks you are the most magnificent hunter on the planet. And I like the new freezer, it's sleek and stylish.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Great score and awesome freezer. I hate white appliances, get so dirty looking so fast. Loving the black


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Nice find! and thanks for the waggles update, hes adorable


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That is a very pretty freezer. To be honest, I've never seen a black one before, but it makes sense, far less dirt shows thats for sure.
And thats great getting all that venison, nice to add to the stockpile.
Wags is such a cutie, I just love his nose, I wonder where the speckles come from. Anyway, he looks very happy and content, you did a great job raising him and it is just awesome he found such a great home. Life is pretty good huh?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA i just love that last pic with the hand prints your right it DOES look like hes attacked and killed a person LOL too funny!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Tobi cleaning up the mess... I didn't notice the hand prints until i'd taken the pictures and washed up... it looks like we fed him a human :shocked: also.. you can see T'mans cardboard mess on the floor as well.. anything for a second of attention i suppose.
> View attachment 4790


hahaha... next time someone asks if feeding raw makes your dog blood thirsty, you can show them that pic and say "yeah, it does, but it's amazing how quickly you get used to disposing of bodies"


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Tobi, I think I hate you... The only "game" meats we've been able to find off of CR is 10lbs or goose that was 2 hrs away. Just not worth the gas


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> HAHA i just love that last pic with the hand prints your right it DOES look like hes attacked and killed a person LOL too funny!





hmbutler said:


> hahaha... next time someone asks if feeding raw makes your dog blood thirsty, you can show them that pic and say "yeah, it does, but it's amazing how quickly you get used to disposing of bodies"


I know... my GF always says she's going to feed her ex-husband to the dog. I'll probably be the one that is questioned because of pictures like that! lol,



maplewood said:


> Tobi, I think I hate you... The only "game" meats we've been able to find off of CR is 10lbs or goose that was 2 hrs away. Just not worth the gas


We had a long stint like that... it sucks. we called the woman back yesterday that helped us get this stuff to thank her, and ask her when we could get more, but she hasn't returned my call so hopefully it isn't one time because we still have her buckets! :lol: 2 hrs away is about my limit, and it had better be a good amount like a whole deer or something... i have started posting 2-3 different adds every 2-3 days trying to get more traffic... I hope you get something soon!! :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh I wish I could score something like that for these beasts! They would love it!!! Good job! Waggles and Tobi look so happy... glad you were able to find him the perfect home.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! What a score! Tobi looks like he is in heaven! He's such a cutie....his expressions are great.

Nice freezer! :0)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice freezer!
I bet Tobi was thrilled to see Wags.
It's so cute to see Tobi with his toy.
Been meaning to tell you, love your current avatar.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Tobi cleaning up the mess... I didn't notice the hand prints until i'd taken the pictures and washed up... it looks like we fed him a human :shocked: also.. you can see T'mans cardboard mess on the floor as well.. anything for a second of attention i suppose.
> ]


Yes well, for all we know you could have committed murder most foul and then got poor/lucky Tobi to get rid of the evidence!!!!!

Your freezer looks just the same on the inside as the one I recently bought for Stanley.


----------

